# My first ABTs



## kurt boutin (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm doing a crab and cream cheese, with 3 cheese blend, and some old bay seasoning 

and

Li'l smokies with cream cheese, 3 cheese blend, and some of my rib rub...here's some Q View...before...no afters yet...they're still on the grill..  they're on indirect about 225-250 ...we'll see how it all works out.













abt1.jpg



__ kurt boutin
__ Oct 4, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Oct 4, 2014)

I bet they will be very tasty. Keep the pics coming.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 4, 2014)

Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 4, 2014)

Should be tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 5, 2014)

No finished product Pics ??


----------



## kurt boutin (Oct 5, 2014)

I got finished near midnight last night...overall...success...issues:

Bacon wasn't as cooked/crispy as I'd liked.

Crab stuffing wasn't "crabby" enough...could have used more old bay seasoning.  Smokies were good.













abt2.jpg



__ kurt boutin
__ Oct 5, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2014)

Direct heat and higher heat will solve your bacon issue. Typically when I do ABT's I'm running my smoker at 285+. Next time if they are under done pop them on a hot grill or throw them under the broiler in the oven for a few minutes.


----------



## kurt boutin (Oct 5, 2014)

Got that...everything I'd read said indirect heat, but for the last half hour or so, I put them direct and that helped.  I may play around with it a bit.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 7, 2014)

Look delicious !


----------



## armydogdoc (Oct 11, 2014)

OK, Iam gearing up for my first effort tomorrow. I thought they were just thrown on the grate for the full time. Am I wrong about that?


----------



## kurt boutin (Oct 11, 2014)

They are.   The main issue on my end is that I didn't know how my grill would work with them, apparently.  Just keep an eye on things and when the bacon is done, you're good!  Oh, and post pics because otherwise, you'll get hammered by guys here! :)

Kurt


----------

